# Synchronmotor an Frequenzumrichter



## tomatensaft (15 Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

Ich hab eine Synchronmotor mit 4 Poolparen und einer Nennfdrehzahl von 4500Rpm. Der Motor ist an 400 in Y geschalten. Aufgrund der Polpaare und der Drehzahl sollte die Nennfrequenz folglich bei 300Hz sein. Rückführung gibt's keine. Normalerweise wird der Antrieb mit einem KEB Umrichter angesteuert. Da ich nur einen 84er Lenze oder einen Ax5000 habe, habe ich mir mal den 84er auf U/F Vfc und den Motordaten 400V/300Hz/4500Rpm eingestellt - Motor noch eingemessen und mal gestartet.

Mit der linearen U/F Kennlinie geht gar nichts - er quietscht und geht dann auf Überstrom.

Mit der quadratischen U/F Kennlinie lässt er sich einschalten und er brummt auch vor sich hin - Wenn ich die Drehzahl erhöhen will dann wird die Frequenz angehoben und der Strom geht in den Max. Grenzbereich. Die Motorspannung kommt nicht über 20V.

Mir kommt vor der Antrieb schafft es nicht über den ersten Ruck hinweg. Meine weiteren Schritte werden dann mal sein die Umin Anhebung hochzudrehen.

Hat schon jemand einen Synchronmotor an einem Standardumrichter betrieben ?

Auf was sollte ich noch Aufpassen und bin ich mit der quadratischen U/F auf dem Holzweg ?


----------



## doctorVLT (16 Dezember 2015)

Synchron oder PM Synchron?
Kann der Lenze nicht OpenLoop geregelt oder nur U/f Vorgabe?
Würde erstmal ohne Motor Hochlauf schauen....ob Kennlinie passt.
Wie ist FU ausgelegt?
Ansonsten mal kurz mit DC-Halte oder DC Bremse auf Pol ziehen und ab da losfahren....evtl. Offset.

Man kann noch vieles testen / überprüfen.
RS mal und Ld....wenn PM dann Spannung z.B bei 1000UPM als GegenEMK usw usw.

Mehr Infos wenn du den exakten Motor mal schreibst und welche FU genau

Gruß
DOC


----------



## gravieren (17 Dezember 2015)

ACHTUNG:

Bei Ausfall der Netzspannung  . . .

Wenn der Motor auf Nenndrehzahl ist . . .
Erzeugt der Motor bei Netzausfall/Störungen  extrem hohe Spannungen   ! ! !

Geeignete Spannungsableiter/ Schutzbeschaltungen verwenden !


----------



## offliner (17 Dezember 2015)

Kannst Du mal die Motortype posten...


----------



## de vliegende hollander (17 Dezember 2015)

gravieren schrieb:


> ACHTUNG:
> 
> Bei Ausfall der Netzspannung  . . .
> 
> ...



Meinst du generell bei Synchronmotoren ?

Bram


----------



## zako (17 Dezember 2015)

gravieren schrieb:


> ACHTUNG:
> 
> Bei Ausfall der Netzspannung  . . .
> 
> ...



Konkret muss man sich die Spannungskonstante ke, Drehzahl n  und max. zulässige Zwischenkreisspannung Uzkmax des Umrichters ansehen.
Bsp.: ke = 100 V/1000min[SUP]-1 [/SUP]; n= 6000 ==> EMK = ke * n = 600V
Wenn diese EMK nun über die Freilaufdioden der IGBT´s gleichgerichtet wird, wird die Zwischenkreisspannung auf 600V * WURZEL (2) = 852V hochgetrieben (wenn man die Zwischenkreiskapazität vernachlässigt). Je nach Gerät kann das schon zuviel sein und den Umrichter zerstören. Die Spannungssteilheit ist auch sehr hoch, d.h. verwendete Bremschopper, bzw. Rückspeiseeinheiten müssen auch entsprechend dynamisch sein. Deshalb verwendet man am besten externe Schutzeineiheiten ("Voltage Protection Module") um die Umrichter zu schützen.
Typischerweise hat man das Problem, wenn Synchronmotoren entsprechend in Feldschwächung betrieben werden. Oder z.B. Synchrongeneratoren, die durchgehen und nicht gebremst werden.


----------



## tomatensaft (17 Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

Danke für die Antworten. Hab den Motor heute an einen 84er Topline gehängt - dieser kann auch sensorlos Synchronmaschinen ansteuern. Noch ein Brems-R dran und den Drehzahlregler entschärfen und man kann schon brauchbar durchs Drehzahlband Kurven.


----------



## LT Smash (23 Mai 2016)

Habe einen PM Synchrongenerator zum testen und benötige einen geeigneten rückspeisefähigen Umrichter.

Daten:
3-Phasen-Synchron-Permanentmagnetgenerator, 16 Pole, offene Klemmenspannung bei 500 1/min ca. 65 V, Nennleistung bei 500 1/min ca. 1 kW

1. Frage: Welche Regelungsart wird für eine PM Synchronmaschine mindestens benötigt?
2. Frage: Funktioniert die U/f-Kennlinen-Steuerung auch?
3. Frage: Welcher Umrichter ist empfehlens- und preiswert?

Grüße, LT Smash


----------



## tomatensaft (24 Mai 2016)

Hallo,

Hab letztendlich einen Yaskawa Matrixinverter verwendet. Dieser kann direkt ohne Rückspeisemodul ins Netzt zurückspeisen - Funktioniert wirklich einwandfrei. Der Umrichter hat regelungsarten für PM Motoren mit und ohne Rückführung.


https://www.yaskawa.com/pycprd/prod...-purpose-drives/u1000-industrial-matrix-drive

Mit der U/F Kennlinie direkt hatte ich nur Teilerfolge.


----------



## LT Smash (25 Mai 2016)

Wie kann man einer Zerstörung des Umrichters durch die Spannung einer drehenden PM-Synchronmaschine bei unerwartetem Netzausfall begegnen?


----------



## tomatensaft (25 Mai 2016)

Also wenn ich bei meinem Umrichter unerwartet vom Netz trenne, dann trudelt der PM-Motor ohne Rückzuspeisen aus - demnach wird dieser höchstwahrscheinlich die Leistungsendstufen freischalten.

Das selbe macht er auch bei einem STO.


----------



## mariob (27 Mai 2016)

Hi,
das wäre mal interessant, normalerweise sperren lediglich die Endstufen, die Dioden über den Transistoren bleiben dabei aber aktiv, schon alleine um diese zu schützen. Damit speist der Motor schon in den Zwischenkreis.
Normalerweise wird dann die überschüssige Energie im optionalen Bremswiderstand verheizt, es gibt auch Konzepte mit mehreren FUs mit gekoppelten Zwischenkreisen, die sich dann gegenseitig "helfen" wenn einer zuviel Energie hat.
Interessant sind die kleinen Sinamics, ob es die großen oder andere Hersteller auch machen weiß ich nicht, dort gibt es für Asynchronantriebe die sogenannte Compoundbremsung, dort wird die überschüssige ZK Energie als Gleichstrom in den Motor zum Bremsen gespeist. Eventuell macht der Lenze das auch so.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (27 Mai 2016)

@mario

Gemeinsame Zwischenkreise gibt es bei vielen Herstellern.
Inklusive Zusatzmodule für Rückspeisen, Stützen, Bremsen, ...

Eine Zeitlang reisten viele selbsternannete "Energiespargurus" von Firmentür zu Firmentür und priesen sowas an wie Snakeoil.

Es gibt aber schon interessante Anwendungen z.B. im Bereich Fördertechnik. Dort wurden Hublifte synchronisiert. Wenn einer hebt, dann senkt ein anderer.
Zusätzlicher Programmieraufwand eigentlich gering, aber Energieersparniss doch sehr ordentlich.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mariob (27 Mai 2016)

Hi,
@Dieter, ich meinte das ich nicht wüßte welche Hersteller das noch bauen die Geschichte mit dem Compoundbremsen, das spart den Bremswiderstand und bremst affengeil.
Nachteil ist zusätzich das die Energie hier im Motor in Wärme umgesetzt  wird was eine entsprechende thermische Auslegung voraussetzt.
Die Geschichte mit der Bremserei gilt allerdings nur für die  Asynchronmaschine, bei einer Synchronmaschine wie sie hier besprochen wird funktioniert das leider logischerweise nicht.


Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (27 Mai 2016)

Naja das Gleichstrombremsen ansich ist eigentlich nix besonderes. Ich kenn das sogar noch bei Schützschaltungen.
Später kamen dann entsprechende Bremsgeräte und heute ist es in viele FU integriert. Wenn man sich die entwicklung bei den FUs anschaut, daa ist da schon ein erstanulicher Wandel feststellbar.
Wir haben in der Zwischenzeit immer mehr ASM für einfache Servoanwendungen.
Weiß zwar nicht ob sich das wirklich rechnet, schliesslich ist der prohezeite Preisanstieg bei Servomotoren  ausgeblieben.

gruß
Dieter


----------



## mariob (27 Mai 2016)

Hi,
klar ich kenne das sogar noch aus der Zone, in der Brauerei hatten wir da ne Etikettiermaschine, ganz wild mit ein paar Zeitrelais Schüzen und einer dicken Diode, ging aber perfekt. Das interessante ist an den Sinamics Billigdingern das die scheinbar tatsächlich nur die überschüssige Energie nutzen, also bei Netzausfall bremst der FU wahrscheinlich auch noch gut und der Widerstand wird eingespart.
Ansonsten ist mir das mit der Gleichstrominjektion schon geläufig, nur das ist doch eine schicke Methode, in der Firma habe ich da viel Ärger mit ZK Überspannung gehabt. In der Nähmaschine hier habe ich das mittlerweile auch aktiv. Stoppt wunderbar weich und trotzdem fast auf den Punkt trotz der großen internen Massen und vor allem auch ohne ZK Überspannung bei abrupten Stop.
Was die Servoanwendungen angeht, in der Druckerei waren 80 kW Antriebe 2xpro Druckwerk asynchron mit elektronischer Welle, das ging perfekt. Und wenn man mal vom Gebersystem und der dahinterliegenden Mechanik nach dem Antrieb absieht hat man doch einen bolligen Standardmotor am Start - technisch ist das in meinen Augen voll ok .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (27 Mai 2016)

Wir haben jahrelang Mitsubishi FUs verwendet. Die haben einen recht ordentlich großen Zwischenkreis. Da hab ich Gleichstrombremsen nur ein paarmal verwendet.
Die thermische Belastung ist schon nicht zu unterschätzen und auch die mechanische Belastung ist nicht ohne. Bei einer Fördertechnik-Anwendung war nach 3 Wochen das Getriebe im Eimer ... Naja war eigentlich vorher klar, dass die Auslegung nix war 
Ansonsten kenn ich es aus der Lüftungstechnik bei großen Ventilatoren. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## zako (28 Mai 2016)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> das wäre mal interessant, normalerweise sperren lediglich die Endstufen, die Dioden über den Transistoren bleiben dabei aber aktiv, schon alleine um diese zu schützen. Damit speist der Motor schon in den Zwischenkreis.



... wenn dann die Zwischenkreisspannung höher ist als   WURZEL(2) * Aktuelle_Motor_EMK  dann fliesst kein Strom. Bei Drehzahlen wo die EMK entsprechend groß ist, speisst dann der Motor in den Zwischenkreis (bei Impulssperre über die Freilaufdioden der IBGT´s).  Je nach Drehzahl des Motors kann die Spannung auch größer sein als die maximale Zwischenkreisspannung. Dieses Problem hat man nur bei Synchronmotoren die entsprechend weit in der Feldschwächung betrieben werden (z.B schnell drehende Spindeln).
Hierfür gibt es für SINAMICS ein sog. "Voltage Protection Module" welches umrichterausgangsseitig angebracht wird. Schützlösungen sind hier häufig zu langsam.
Wenn das Netz noch da ist, dann kann z.B. eine ALM die Energie ins Netz zurückspeisen (falls kein VPM vorhanden). Bei Verwendung von Bremswiderständen müssen diese auch über Bremschopper versorgt werden können. 
Interessant ist hier die Funktion "IVP", die einen Kurzschluss des Motors im Leistungsteil erzeugen kann. Somit wird auch ein Ansteigen der Zwischenkreisspannung vermieden.

Normallerweise sind solche Überlegungen nur für schnell drehende Spindeln oder z.B. bei Synchrongeneratoren zu beachten. Normalle Synchronservo´s werden normlerweise nicht so weit in Feldschwächung betrieben.


----------

